# What should your cervix feel like when....



## FJL

1. You're ovulating

2. You're about to get AF

3. Early pregnancy?

This is the first month i've been feeling around down there :blush: or up there :wacko: hehehe, ANYWAY! The last few days i've noticed that it feels very soft...but having said that I don't have anything else to go on because I haven't done it before!


----------



## Mynxie

I don't know sweetie, I can't do it (I have dodgy hands), good luck though xx


----------



## lisa1014

FJL, you TOTALLY read my mind! I was wondering the same thing. I researched it a little and found nothing solid online. AF was due for me last Friday so I'm looking for every possible sign without taking a test yet, as I took one early and got a BFN. Not prepared for that again!


----------



## FJL

Hopefully one of the girls can answer our questions then Lisa - i'm dying to know!!! 

BTW - I hope you get your BFP this month!


----------



## Carolina

not sure about early pregnancy i think i can differ in women because people's cervix's change at different rates in early pregnancy. During ovulation its meant to feel high (you may not be able to reach it) its also soft and open, just before af its meant to be low, closed and hard. Im in TWW at the mo and mine seems to be changing a lot so im not sure whats goin on. It def does feel softer and harder at different times during your cycle. Its advised if you are going to check this daily to do it at the same time every day in the same position to make it more reliable!.

Squating or lying down makes it easier to check...ive only done it a couple of times...too lazy lol!


----------



## Carolina

i just found this on one of those sites where doctors answer questions: (in relation to the cerivx in early pregnancy:
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif]*Member: *Does it change if you get pregnant?[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif]*Grunebaum: *No, there are no typical early pregnancy changes of the cervix. Only well after you miss your period and the pregnancy test is positive does it become softer.[/FONT]​


----------



## anita665

One way I found that helped me monitor everything like that was to keep a diary and then you can compare one month to the other with all the info you want like c/m and the possition of your cervix because everyone can be different and that way you will figure out whats normal for your body and at what time of the month.

I think your cervix is normally further down & soft around the time of your AF. For me I could get hurt easily during sex around the time of my AF being due. For most of your cycle it's quite high & firm except around ovulation whereit's a tiny bit softer and during pregnancy it feel sort of similar I guess to when you have your AF, only not quite so low & somewhere in between being as soft as near AF & as firm as the rest of the time.


----------



## Jayne

FJL said:


> 1. You're ovulating

As you approach ovulation it becomes softer (like your lips), rises up very high (sometimes it's too high to reach) and is open. If you've had a vaginal birth in the past, your cervix will always feel slightly open so you have to get used to what's normal for you. 



> 2. You're about to get AF

Low, firm and slightly open.



> 3. Early pregnancy?

It will rise up again but be closed. However, this doesn't usually happen until at least 8 weeks into pregnancy so checking your cervix to see if you're pregnant isn't a good indicator. After ovulation, your cervix will return to it's low, firm state regardless of whether you conceived or not. 



> This is the first month i've been feeling around down there :blush: or up there :wacko: hehehe, ANYWAY! The last few days i've noticed that it feels very soft...but having said that I don't have anything else to go on because I haven't done it before!

If you can do it, I highly recommend checking your cervix on a daily basis. I always check mine when I'm on the loo as I'm in the same position. (Varying position can change your perception of how high/low your cervix is). 

Also, your cervix may feel higher in the morning that it does in the evening so it's a good idea to check it at the same time each day. 

Hope that helps! :D


----------



## Mojo

i'm too icky to check my cervix but M&B was telling me about it a while ago, she's quite experienced

here is the thread
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-ttc/14221-your-ttc-methods.html


----------



## moonandstarzz

1. You're ovulating
i checked mine after ovulation but prior to af (few days prior) and it was high and softer 

2. You're about to get AF
usually low and firm

3. Early pregnancy?
got my bfp last saturday im 5wks and last night i checked cause i got scared due to achy feeling after zumba class and it was low and firm, read online and its actually normal to be like that till 8wk


----------



## lisap2008

Mine does not get really soft during ovulation but it does rise higher and open more, it remains high till AF and notice that just before AF its very soft , cycles I have conceived I never felt it early on but later in pregnancy it was very mushy.


----------

